# Belkin Ethernet Bridge IP Address?



## Paul C (Dec 9, 2007)

I have a Belkin F5D7330 ethernet bridge, I set it to DHCP, entered WPA-PSK and restarted it, it won't connect to my router and seems to have a 169.254 address, problem is I now can't connect via the web interface to configure it and I'm not sure what address it now has?

It's starting to really annoy me now, I can't find out how to restore back to factory default settings without connecting to the web interface (which I can't access), I think it's gonna go out of the window soon


----------



## Paul C (Dec 9, 2007)

I have disabled the wireless security on the router and can connect via the bridge but I still can't find what the address of the bridge is.


----------



## simbalala (Dec 9, 2007)

Try Network Utility or simply traceroute in Terminal.

Traceroute to some site ( for example: traceroute http://www.macosx.com ) and have a look at the IP addresses. It's probably the first one you'll see.


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 9, 2007)

Is the router new? How do you connect to the internet, cable modem, dial up or DSL modem? Have you factory reset the router? Does you Mac see the router wireless or wired at all? Have you read the router's manual because it will tell you how to factory reset the router.

If you can get into the router then factory reset it. Then test/replace the ethernet cable going from your modem to the router. Also some ISPs modems need power reseting when add different equipment to them.


----------



## Paul C (Dec 10, 2007)

Satcomer said:


> Is the router new? How do you connect to the internet, cable modem, dial up or DSL modem? Have you factory reset the router? Does you Mac see the router wireless or wired at all? Have you read the router's manual because it will tell you how to factory reset the router.
> 
> If you can get into the router then factory reset it. Then test/replace the ethernet cable going from your modem to the router. Also some ISPs modems need power reseting when add different equipment to them.



Thanks for the replies guys,

Satcomer: the problem I'm having is with the belkin ethernet bridge, the router itself is working fine.

I just needed to find out what IP address the bridge has picked up so I can connect to it and configure it, or how to reset it back to factory default without connecting to the device.


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 10, 2007)

Well I think this is it's manual. The address you supplied means OS X was not getting an IP from the device. Plug an ethernet cable to the device from your Mac and once you get an IP type 192.168.2.555 in your browser and make sure you can configure it.

Also what do the lights on the device show?


----------



## Paul C (Dec 10, 2007)

Satcomer said:


> Well I think this is it's manual. The address you supplied means OS X was not getting an IP from the device. Plug an ethernet cable to the device from your Mac and once you get an IP type 192.168.2.555 in your browser and make sure you can configure it.
> 
> Also what do the lights on the device show?



The original address was 192.168.2.225 but I configured it to pick up an address from the router via DHCP, problem is it won't authenticate on the router so it's picking up some kind of 169.254.**.** address and I can't connect to it.

I've checked the manual and it doesn't say how reset the bridge to factory settings without connecting via the web interface.


----------



## simbalala (Dec 10, 2007)

Did you try the traceroute? It would be the first device so its current IP should clearly show up in the trace.

Then you can try connecting to that IP.


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 11, 2007)

Paul C said:


> The original address was 192.168.2.225 but I configured it to pick up an address from the router via DHCP, problem is it won't authenticate on the router so it's picking up some kind of 169.254.**.** address and I can't connect to it.
> 
> I've checked the manual and it doesn't say how reset the bridge to factory settings without connecting via the web interface.



Then connect back to via Ethernet and reset it. Something in the wireless portion is not working right. Does you Mac find other wireless signals OK?


----------



## Paul C (Dec 12, 2007)

Satcomer said:


> Then connect back to via Ethernet and reset it. Something in the wireless portion is not working right. Does you Mac find other wireless signals OK?



Right, I don't think people are getting what need, I am connecting the bridge to the macbook via ethernet but the bridge is set to DHCP thus not have the 192.168.2.225 anymore, if I disable wireless security on the router the bridge picks up a 192.168.1.2 address but if I type that into my browser I can't get the web interface, if I enable the wireless security the bridge WILL NOT pick up a 192.168 address and picks up a 169.254.**.** address.

I've checked the router and when the security is switched off the DHCP shows that a device has been given 192.168.1.2 so I know that is the address, AGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

Either way I CANNOT connect to the bridge web interface to configure it and need to know how to reset it to factory default!!!


----------



## binalbean (Nov 16, 2009)

I have the exact same problem, I configured it originally and now i cant access the Control panel.

Im using a Macbook and ive tried everything, it seems to connect to the network but only without a wep Key,

Ive plugged it into my ethernet port on macbook, Turned my Airport off so the signal can only be transmitted through the bridge and i can access the internet so ive been doing a traceroute and its showing only the IP of my router and then another ip which doesnt work when i type into the browser and then the outbound adress of my ISP. 

Can anyone help? maybe this product is not compatable but i dont see why not as the UI is browser based?

im this close to putting it in my tree shredder and burning the filings


----------

